# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Interactive Maps Chart

## callecm

Good Afternoon,

Can someone help me to use the Maps Chart Function in Excel? I am trying to generate a chart based off of shipping port data that is extracted and gathered in the "Late Sail Dates" tab.

Thank you!
ChadExport Data.xlsx

----------

